
PRTriage: GitHub App built with Probot that support pull request workflow - sota0805
https://probot.github.io/apps/pr-triage/
======
sota0805
## How it works

\- Do nothing if your title of PR starts from WIP, [WIP] or WIP:.

\- Add a PR: unreviewed label if your PR does not have any reviews for latest
commit.

\- Add a PR: reviewed-changes-requested label if your PR have reviewed and got
Change request for latest commit.

\- Add a PR: review-approved label if your PR have reviewed and got Approve
for latest commit.

------
sota0805
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/prtriage](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/prtriage)

